# What is Up With the Wordle Thread



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2022)

Why don't the yellow and green squares post correctly when sharing Worlde results in the forum?








						Anyone playing wordle?
					

Wordle 203 1/6    https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wordle_(video_game)  https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/




					tugbbs.com
				




I have looked at some other Xenforo forums that have similar threads of people sharing their results and they seem to work correctly. It seems only the TUG forums are an issue.





						Daily wordle puzzle
					

Wordle 250 5/6  ⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜ ⬜




					nzissues.com
				




My TUG post preview;


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2022)

im not sure, when i go look at any of hte posts with the grey boxes, the posts show the grey boxes...vs teh green ones?

im not sure what the code or images are that are being pasted in originally so its hard to guess on this one.


----------

